# Barbara Berlusconi tritura Galliani:"Soldi spesi male"



## admin (3 Novembre 2013)

Aggiornamento:

Barbara Berlusconi smentisce i dissapori con Galliani:
*
"Mai chiesto il cambio di Galliani. Con mio padre ho parlato di un cambio di filosofia aziendale"*


Lancio delle agenzie battuto in questo momento

Barbara Berlusconi vuole un cambio di rotta nella gestione del Milan. E tritura Galliani:"Mercato sbagliato. Soldi spesi male".

Ecco i punti più importanti del colloqui avuto tra Barbara Berlusconi ed il padre. Li riporta l'Ansa:

Per quale motivo Fiorentina e Roma, che spendono meno del Milan, sono più competitive ed esprimono un gioco migliore?

In estate il Milan non ha speso poco ma ha speso male.

*In settimana ci saranno ulteriori incontri per cercare di analizzare meglio la situazione e provare a rilanciare il Milan.*


----------



## folletto (3 Novembre 2013)

Il pelato sta rischiando grosso


----------



## Albijol (3 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION]

Lascia perdere questi commenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2013)

Ripeto, Galliani con Berlusconi non si muoverà.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Novembre 2013)

Galliani è uno dei mali principali di questo Milan, ma anche Barbarella non la vedo bene. Come detto nel topic su Maldini, servono milanisti veri e competenti


----------



## Dexter (3 Novembre 2013)

Pare che Barbarella ha parlato col babbo riferendo che bisogna cacciare Galliani,fonte ANSA.


----------



## Albijol (3 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ripeto, Galliani con Berlusconi non si muoverà.



Con l'ingresso della figlia le gerarchie sono cambiate, qualche speranza che GAllo OUT e Maldini IN ci sono dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con l'ingresso della figlia le gerarchie sono cambiate, qualche speranza che GAllo OUT e Maldini IN ci sono dai


Fatemi un fischio quando succederà.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Novembre 2013)

Meno male che qualcuno dei dirigenti se ne sta accorgendo


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2013)

Barbara Berlusconi AD e Maldini (o chi per lui) DS.


----------



## folletto (3 Novembre 2013)

E chi arriverebbe al posto del pelato, barbarella?


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Novembre 2013)

Ma vi pare normale affrontare una stagione con guerre intestine in società?
Barbara Berlusconi, comunque, grazie alla sua relazione con quel bollito brasiliano, ha impedito che arrivasse al Milan Tevez, che sarebbe infinitamente più utile rispetto a Balotelli.
Galliani lo caccerei al volo, ma non sono affatto sicuro che Barbarella possa fare molto meglio, anzi.
Maldini in società mi piacerebbe tantissimo, anche Baresi.
Ci vuole gente che sappia cosa sia il Milan.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lancio delle agenzie battuto in questo momento
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi vuole un cambio di rotta nella gestione del Milan. E tritura Galliani:"Mercato sbagliato. Soldi spesi male".
> 
> ...




Aggiornato


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barbara Berlusconi AD e Maldini (o chi per lui) DS.



Speriamo.


----------



## kAYz (3 Novembre 2013)

Ha ragione. Abbiamo speso i soldi ma male. Con i soldi di Matri si poteva benissimamente comprare Tevez. Abbiamo speso 7 milioni per Zapata quando con gli stessi soldi abbiamo comprato Rami.


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2013)

Siamo allo sbando totale.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Novembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Siamo allo sbando totale.



.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2013)

Questo è una mezza bomba atomica. Se non smentiscono a breve, mi aspetto una rivoluzione totale già nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## alexrossonero (3 Novembre 2013)

Se ne sono accorti solo ora che Galliani spende male i soldi? tralasciando le cene da Giannino con ospiti tutti da valutare.
Sono anni e anni e anni che Galliani sperpera denari. Sarebbe ora che venisse non dico cacciato, ma di gran lunga ridimensionato il ruolo del Galliani.


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è una mezza bomba atomica. Se non smentiscono a breve, mi aspetto una rivoluzione totale già nei prossimi giorni.


Non so. Silurare Galliani non è una robetta da 5 minuti.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2013)

E questa notizia... ---) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-vuole-comprare-i-diritti-tv-del-calcio-lespresso-vt12177.html


----------



## Djici (3 Novembre 2013)

kAYz ha scritto:


> Ha ragione. Abbiamo speso i soldi ma male. Con i soldi di Matri si poteva benissimamente comprare Tevez. Abbiamo speso 7 milioni per Zapata quando con gli stessi soldi abbiamo comprato Rami.



ma non e nemmeno sicuro che rami sia migliore di zapata.
lo spero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2013)

Galliani non andrà mai via dal Milan .. Se non ricordo male dovrebbe prendere qualcosa come 100 milioni di liquidazione ... Fate voi ..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2013)

Biscardi v. 2.0

Questa volta Galliani rischia tantissimo, le parole pesano come macigni... e stavolta non è una lettera a Biscardi, è una notizia battuta dall'Ansa con tanto di virgolettati.
A giugno credo ci sarà una rivoluzione epocale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Novembre 2013)

io oggi facevo una considerazione
in questo inizio di tagione ci sono tre attaccanti che stanno emergendo; Zaza, Paulinho e Berardi
sono tutti in orbita juve, magari non diventeranno mai titolari a torino ma possono essere delle belle pedine di scambio
E noi tutto quello che siamo riusciti a inventare è stato andare a regalare dei soldi alla juve per Matri già accantonato


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Novembre 2013)

Io prima di mandare via Galliani ci penserei non due, ma un milione di volte.
Tra alti e bassi rimane pur sempre uno dei massimi dirigenti a livello mondiale.
Detto questo, quest'anno ha indubbiamente commesso errori. Il signor Galliani in primis dovrebbe capire che non può vivere di meriti acquisiti. Gli farà bene avere qualche sicurezza in meno sulla solidità della propria poltrona.
Forse è quello che serve a chi gestisce il Milan e a chi gioca nel Milan, capire che si è sempre e constantemente sotto giudizio. Meno intoccabilità forse aiuterà a svegliare qualche mente.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2013)

C'ha 70 anni. Basta. Largo ai giovani.


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Novembre 2013)

ma massimo dirigente di cosa? traore, birsa, muntari, mexes, constant, pazzo pazzini, mitra matri e la lista continua, ha dilapidato un capitale tra contratti pazzeschi e magheggi ridicolissimi, deve sparire e al più presto.


----------



## Re Ricardo (3 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è una mezza bomba atomica. Se non smentiscono a breve, mi aspetto una rivoluzione totale già nei prossimi giorni.


.


----------



## Hammer (3 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Io prima di mandare via Galliani ci penserei non due, ma un milione di volte.
> Tra alti e bassi rimane pur sempre uno dei massimi dirigenti a livello mondiale.
> Detto questo, quest'anno ha indubbiamente commesso errori. Il signor Galliani in primis dovrebbe capire che non può vivere di meriti acquisiti. Gli farà bene avere qualche sicurezza in meno sulla solidità della propria poltrona.
> Forse è quello che serve a chi gestisce il Milan e a chi gioca nel Milan, capire che si è sempre e constantemente sotto giudizio. Meno intoccabilità forse aiuterà a svegliare qualche mente.



Ora come ora, al Milan fa più danni che altro.

Tra le mille vaccate, ti ricordo (negli ultimi anni, non solo questo) i contratti altissimi e lunghissimi a gente indegna


----------



## Snape (3 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'ha 70 anni. Basta. Largo ai giovani.



Quoto. Via gli amici di florentino, dentro gente moderna, competente, innovativa.


----------



## S T B (3 Novembre 2013)

1) Galliani ha le sue colpe e dopo tanti anni io sarei per cambiare;
2) La Roma e la Fiorentina hanno reinvestito i soldi dalle cessioni importanti che hanno avuto, noi per ibra e thiago abbiamo destinato praticamente tutto al bilancio.
3) io vedrei bene nella dirigenza gli ex giocatori come Maldini..


----------



## Djici (3 Novembre 2013)

galliani deve andarsene il piu presto possibile.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Novembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma massimo dirigente di cosa? traore, birsa, muntari, mexes, constant, pazzo pazzini, mitra matri e la lista continua, ha dilapidato un capitale tra contratti pazzeschi e magheggi ridicolissimi, deve sparire e al più presto.



Facciamo le persone serie.
Galliani è uno dei massimi dirigenti a livello mondiale, uno che smuove le acque.
Uno di quelli il cui peso si sente, sia a livello mediatico che istituzionale.
Vogliamo ridurre 30 anni di Milan a traorè?
Guarda che se Galliani lascia il Milan, ci mette due secondi a trovare un posto di vertice in qualsiasi club di massimo livello.
Un PSG o un Real Madrid lo prenderebbero al volo. Galliani sa il fatto suo, non lo trattate come l'ultimo dei fessi.


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Novembre 2013)

e allora tieniti best manager, poi non lamentatevi se a gennaio burdisso arriva con un bel triennale a 2 mln e passa


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Novembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> e allora tieniti best manager, poi non lamentatevi se a gennaio burdisso arriva con un bel triennale a 2 mln e passa



Galliani è stato già dato per morto e seppellito varie volte.
Non è che se Galliani compra Traorè è un ********, mentre se compra Ibra a due spiccioli diventa il genio assoluto del mondo.
Sempre lo stesso dirigente è.
Si cambia se si deve cambiare in meglio, non tanto per ...


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Novembre 2013)

ibra è arrivato col ricatto, poi è stato venduto e il suo ingaggio praticamente è stato dato alla coppia pazzo-matri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2013)

Se faranno altre riunioni nei prossimi giorni, come riferisce l'Ansa per identificare altri problemi e cercare nuove soluzioni, dò quasi per scontato l'esonero di Allegri pupillo di Galliani.
A questo punto non so nemmeno se arriverà alla sosta.


----------



## The P (3 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barbara Berlusconi AD e Maldini (o chi per lui) DS.


non conosco per nulla barbara, ma firmerei. Galliani non lo sopporto più e maldini lo vorrei assolutamente come ds.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2013)

Si però raga ... Stesso discorso di Alegher ... Il nano non gli da soldi chi deve comprare se non i parametri 0 ???

Poi concordo con voi che comprare Matri ecc ecc è da malati mentali ..


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Novembre 2013)

Ma se ne sono accorti ora che Allegri ha fatto comprare Matri a 12 milioni?


----------



## 2515 (3 Novembre 2013)

Io non penso che Barbara sia una possibile grande dirigente, ma quanto meno dubito che possa prendersi tutte le responsabilità come galliani, che ha fatto disastri.
Senza Galliani anche Braida può tornare a fare il suo lavoro, di giovani bravi che poi sono arrivati a costare un'enormità lui ne ha segnalati, e poi non è stato ascoltato dal pelato.

Braida di nuovo al suo posto, Maldini in società, DIVISIONE DI POTERE.

Ma se rivoluzione dev'essere io la prima cosa che farei sarebbe prendere in società Boban oltre a Maldini, ci vuole uno che dice le cose in faccia fregandosene e che lo faccia capendo di calcio, lui lo è.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Novembre 2013)

Sarebbe bello veder galliani fuori dalle scatole, ma è impossibile...


----------



## Djici (3 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Galliani è stato già dato per morto e seppellito varie volte.
> Non è che se Galliani compra Traorè è un ********, mentre se compra Ibra a due spiccioli diventa il genio assoluto del mondo.
> Sempre lo stesso dirigente è.
> Si cambia se si deve cambiare in meglio, non tanto per ...



abbiamo bisogno di un ds che sa muoversi nella nuova realta milan... senza i soldi di berlusconi... uno che non aspetta il 30 agosto per vedere cosa si puo provare... la squadra va costruita MOLTO PRIMA... se poi arriva un occasione a fine mercato tanto meglio... ma non si puo aspettare solo le ultime 2 ore per fare mercato.

ma vi rendete conto che l'ultima riserva del real madrid e il nostro migliore giocatore ?
di chi e la colpa ?
chi e che va a prendere extracommunitari che non potrebbero giocare nemmeno in lega pro... per non perdere il posto invece che qualche scomessa... chi e che fa i contratti che non finiscono mai... chi e che da ingaggi incredibili pure alla riserva della riserva della riserva ?
chi e che prende matri quando abbiamo bisogno di tutto a parte di attacanti ?

e poi basta con le battute... che sembra sempre prenderci in giro...


----------



## Brontolo (3 Novembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> E chi arriverebbe al posto del pelato, barbarella?



pato


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Mi sembra tanto la dimostrazione che ormai non funziona più niente, a partire dalla società.
Ho l'impressione che si tratti di una lotta interna che non fa altro che creare danni.I soldi saranno anche stati spesi male, ma se l'allenatore chiede Matri...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2013)

Questo Milan è diventato la massima espressione del berlusconismo... Una società gestita da lecchino filo aziendali che dicono sempre di si e per farlo sono pagati molto più degli altri .
Nessuno di noi è un indovino o altro ma inn questo momento sto vedendo la Roma e vedere Strootman mi piange il cuore ... Vedere Matri con la ex gloriosa maglia del Milan mi viene da piangere .
Ecco ha segnato la Roma proprio con Strootman .. Neanche a farlo apposta ...


----------



## Re Ricardo (3 Novembre 2013)

A questo punto anche la presenza assidua di shevchenko in questi giorni desta sospetto...


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (3 Novembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> A questo punto anche la presenza assidua di shevchenko in questi giorni desta sospetto...



ma per quale ruolo ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Novembre 2013)

Pare sia in arrivo la smentita ufficiale di Silvio, cosa ampiamente scontata.
Non c'è nessuna speranza di liberarsi di Galliani


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lancio delle agenzie battuto in questo momento
> 
> Barbara Berlusconi vuole un cambio di rotta nella gestione del Milan. E tritura Galliani:"Mercato sbagliato. Soldi spesi male".
> 
> ...


Che poi, Roma che spende meno di noi è una gran trollata.
La differenza è che loro dopo aver venduto hanno investito.Noi no.
Per il centrocampo, considerando i soli Pjanic e Strootman, se ne sono andati una trentina di milioni molto meno di quanto abbiamo speso noi per tutto il pacchetto (considerando anche i panchinari).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Galliani non andrà mai via dal Milan .. Se non ricordo male dovrebbe prendere qualcosa come 100 milioni di liquidazione ... Fate voi ..


Sì ma non sta scritto in nessuna parte del contratto, credo, che non si possano ridimensionare e molto i suoi compiti.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Novembre 2013)

credo che ormai i tempi siano maturi per un allontanamento o quantomeno un ridimensionamento di galliani all'interno della società.Preferirei un ridimensionamento,perchè in fase di trattative di mercato rimane comunque uno dei migliori dirigenti al mondo.Ma la gestione della società deve passare a qualcun altro


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Novembre 2013)

*Barbara Berlusconi: "Mai chiesto il cambio di Galliani. Con mio padre ho parlato di un cambio di filosofia aziendale"*


----------



## -Lionard- (3 Novembre 2013)

Il club con più smentite al mondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Facciamo le persone serie.
> Galliani è uno dei massimi dirigenti a livello mondiale, uno che smuove le acque.
> Uno di quelli il cui peso si sente, sia a livello mediatico che istituzionale.
> Vogliamo ridurre 30 anni di Milan a traorè?
> ...



bravissimo...tutto vero però ormai il suo tempo l'ha fatto...grazie di tutto, ma sinceramente adesso vorrei (magari) Maldini al posto suo...per me Galliani può benissimo andare a un altro Top Club sarei felice lo stesso perchè sappiamo che il colpevole numero 1 è sempre Berlusconi


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> *Barbara Berlusconi: "Mai chiesto il cambio di Galliani. Con mio padre ho parlato di un cambio di filosofia aziendale"*




.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2013)

Io quest'estate ho difeso a spada tratta Galliani, come i più ricorderanno. Sebbene rimango dell'idea che con pochi soldi non è affatto facile fare un mercato come si deve, è indubbio che quest'anno abbia sbagliato tutto e che quindi di colpe ne ha, e quindi anche io sono per un ricambio. 

Premesso che non cambierà nulla o quasi, perché la proprietà di euro non ne mette manco uno, mettere una persona competente, istituire una rete di osservatori valida e fare comunque un ricambio generazionale, mandando via appunto Galliani e Braida, credo che sia giusto.

Leonardo è stato, giustamente, insultato, ma è uno che di calcio ne capisce e il solo fatto che sia stato fatto fuori dal nano e dal pelato mi fa salire la carogna, perché il futuro ce l'avevamo in casa ed era lui.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> *Barbara Berlusconi: "Mai chiesto il cambio di Galliani. Con mio padre ho parlato di un cambio di filosofia aziendale"*



Perché, esiste una filosofia aziendale al Milan?


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> *Barbara Berlusconi: "Mai chiesto il cambio di Galliani. Con mio padre ho parlato di un cambio di filosofia aziendale"*



Come non detto


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> *Barbara Berlusconi: "Mai chiesto il cambio di Galliani. Con mio padre ho parlato di un cambio di filosofia aziendale"*


Beh mica è una cosa da niente, cioè hanno chiaramente fatto intendere che bisogna necessariamente cambiare rotta e penso che con ciò non si escluda un ridimensionamente per il pelado.


----------



## Frikez (3 Novembre 2013)

Già smentito ovviamente, Galliani se ne andrà quando il vecchio tirerà le cuoia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> *Barbara Berlusconi: "Mai chiesto il cambio di Galliani. Con mio padre ho parlato di un cambio di filosofia aziendale"*



Perchè dite che è una smentita?

Non è una smentita, è una conferma di quello che ha detto prima.

Prima di tutto non ha negato la prima intervista e neanche nella prima aveva parlato di Galliani.. in pratica il succo è "non ho detto che Galliani deve andare via, solo che fa schifo come lavora e cambieremo filosofia."

Galliani sempre nel mirino è.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2013)

Speravo in qualche cambiamento forte. Ma niente da fare, ovviamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speravo in qualche cambiamento forte. Ma niente da fare, ovviamente.



Invece non è affatto un brutto segnale, anzi. Cambiare filosofia aziendale vuol dir molto.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perchè dite che è una smentita?
> 
> Non è una smentita, è una conferma di quello che ha detto prima.
> 
> ...




Concordo.mica deve andare via,basta limitarlo ad alcuni ruoli e mettere gente adatta tipo Maldini in altri.oltre ovviamente silurare al più presto allegri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Invece non è affatto un brutto segnale, anzi. Cambiare filosofia aziendale vuol dir molto.



E' una seconda mazzata, altrochè.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> rimango dell'idea che con pochi soldi non è affatto facile fare un mercato come si deve, è indubbio che quest'anno abbia sbagliato tutto e che quindi di colpe ne ha, e quindi anche io sono per un ricambio.


Invece a parer mio non ha particolari colpe quest'anno.
L'allenatore, ben sapendo che i soldi non ci sono, chiede MAtri e viene accontentato.Le colpe del Gallo sono quelle di aver concesso acquisti/rinnovi milionari a giocatori scarsi o finiti negli anni passati.tante volte siamo stati costretti a spalmare l'ingaggio a vecchiacci per poi trascinarceli dietro fino a fine carriera.
Insomma, imho si stanno pagano errori commessi in passato.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' una seconda mazzata, altrochè.



In che senso???


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Invece a parer mio non ha particolari colpe quest'anno.
> L'allenatore, ben sapendo che i soldi non ci sono, chiede MAtri e viene accontentato.Le colpe del Gallo sono quelle di aver concesso acquisti/rinnovi milionari a giocatori scarsi o finiti negli anni passati.tante volte siamo stati costretti a spalmare l'ingaggio a vecchiacci per poi trascinarceli dietro fino a fine carriera.
> Insomma, imho si stanno pagano errori commessi in passato.



Mah, diciamo che se sai che hai pochi soldi, non investi una cifra ingente (ingente per noi, perché 12 milioni sono "pochi" rispetto a quanto spendono le big europee) per un doppione di Pazzini.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> non conosco per nulla barbara, ma firmerei. Galliani non lo sopporto più e maldini lo vorrei assolutamente come ds.



quotone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In che senso???



Sono d'accordo con te, è un altro segnale positivo. Una ulteriore mazzata a Galliani e al suo modo di lavorare.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, è un altro segnale positivo. Una ulteriore mazzata a Galliani e al suo modo di lavorare.



Ah


----------



## Re Ricardo (3 Novembre 2013)

Arriva il commento caustico di Luca Tommasini, inviato per il milan di sky:

*Pochi soldi (ricavati da cessioni) spesi male. Ma quando Galliani aveva preso un certo Tevez...chi volle tener Pato? *


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Doctore (3 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mah, diciamo che se sai che hai pochi soldi, non investi una cifra ingente (ingente per noi, perché 12 milioni sono "pochi" rispetto a quanto spendono le big europee) per un doppione di Pazzini.


ehhhh ma c era lo sconto coop con annessa dilazione!!!


----------



## Albijol (3 Novembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> *Barbara Berlusconi: "Mai chiesto il cambio di Galliani. Con mio padre ho parlato di un cambio di filosofia aziendale"*


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Arriva il commento caustico di Luca Tommasini, inviato per il milan di sky:
> 
> *Pochi soldi (ricavati da cessioni) spesi male. Ma quando Galliani aveva preso un certo Tevez...chi volle tener Pato? *



A Tommasini non lo fanno più entrare a Milanello


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

"Filosofia aziendale".
Bisogna vedere cosa si intende con questo termine.
Ma il solo fatto di associare il Milan ad un'azienda è una prospettiva che fa rabbrividire.


----------



## AndrasWave (3 Novembre 2013)

Facile attaccarsi sempre e comunque alla storia di Pato. Galliani ha combinate mille milioni di schifezze in questi ultimi anni. Le sue sue indecenze non si fermano al mercato ma vanno oltre. Dalla scandalosa serata di Marsiglia, agli inciuci in Lega calcio fino a calciopoli. Mediaticamente è qualcosa di schifoso. Quando parla ai microfoni lo fa solo più a beneficio degli sponsor. Le sue trollate sono epiche e sono un insulto indecente all'intelligenza umana. 
Finchè c'era da sbolognare soldi del suo illustre capo andava tutto bene. Ora che bisogna camminare con le proprie gambe Galliani è totalmente inadeguato. Va limitato nei poteri, su questo non c'è dubbio. Se in società non lavorano Maldini e Boban o Rui Costa non potrebbe mai diventare nostro DS è tutto imputabile a lui. Accentratore antennista delle mie palle.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Novembre 2013)

Quindi ennesimo "nulla" mediatico?
Che balle...


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

Ma questa Barbarella che ruolo ha? Farci diventare a tutti gli effetti un'azienda e non più una società sportiva? 

I soldi potranno anche esser spesi male, ma allora perchè la proprietà non si assume qualche responsabilità in più? 

Cioè, io sono un pò stanco che Silvio Berlusconi si nasconda dietro a Galliani e Allegri. Il presidente chi è? Lui non si può assumere la responsabilità di qualche scelta importante? Di mercato o di staff che sia? 

Troppo comode ste uscite.


----------



## Tobi (3 Novembre 2013)

Andrebbero cambiati osservatori, staff medico, preparatori, ds.
Gente come Maldini Boban Leonardo e allenatore in seconda Gattuso(.non me ne voglia il tasso) sono certo che in pochissimo tempo torneremmo ai vertici


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Ma allora si cambia qualcosa o no?


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma allora si cambia qualcosa o no?



Ma ci speri anche?! Ma figurati. Già hanno ritrattato, domani Galliani farà le solite dichiarazioni di circostanza. 

Galliani va a braccetto con Silvio Berlusconi, da sempre. Sono fermamente convinto che finchè sarà Silvio presidente del Milan il binomio Berlu-Gallo sarà presente.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Novembre 2013)

L'ultima volta che ho sentito parlare sta gente di "filosofia" l'avevano menata col "progetto giovani". 
Qua per una vera svolta bisogna aspettare cause naturali altroché...


----------



## Re Ricardo (4 Novembre 2013)

Prima pagina della Gazzetta in edicola oggi 4 Novembre 2013


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Comunque la combo licenziamento Galliani piu Allegri sarebbe davvero orgasmica.


----------



## Re Ricardo (4 Novembre 2013)

Laudisa dice la sua sul caos Milan: "Barbara Berlusconi sfida Galliani per la gestione del club. Silvio dovrà scegliere: il fidato manager non lascia"


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2013)

Un padre appoggia sempre la figlia...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Novembre 2013)

Non per essere sessista, ma una donna a capo di una squadra di calcio è sinonimo di disastro.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Prima pagina della Gazzetta in edicola oggi 4 Novembre 2013



.


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2013)

Tutto vero comunque, ho appena sentito Pellegatti a Sportmediaset : Barbara ha chiesto al padre un cambio di rotta nella gestione della società" e poi ha aggiunto che se entra Maldini (anche questa voce confermata), Galliani lascia.


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mah, diciamo che se sai che hai pochi soldi, non investi una cifra ingente (ingente per noi, perché 12 milioni sono "pochi" rispetto a quanto spendono le big europee) per un doppione di Pazzini.


ma se l'allenatore chiede quello...


----------



## Beefheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> tritura Galliani:"Mercato sbagliato. Soldi spesi male".



Dice solamente il vero ma, tra smentite, rettifiche, smussi di cesello e ricami vari, il trito sarà si e no una panatura leggera.
E, per uno abituato a sbugiardarsi da solo un giorno si e un giorno si, cosa volete che sia? Cosa volete che ci metta a sostituire l'eleganza con la faccia-di-tolla e ad uscirne indenne?
D'altra parte, quando ti compri credito incondizionato, niente e nessuno può triturarti.

In realtà, uscirsene adesso con dichiarazioni roboanti, affini al pensare comune, serve solo a lisciare un po il pelo degli insoddisfatti, per ammansirli e tirarseli dalla propria parte, così dai l'impressione della speranza e puoi lasciare che sostanzialmente le cose rimangano le stesse.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tutto vero comunque, ho appena sentito Pellegatti a Sportmediaset : Barbara ha chiesto al padre un cambio di rotta nella gestione della società" e poi ha aggiunto che se entra Maldini (anche questa voce confermata), Galliani lascia.



Ma che ha galliani con Maldini??me lo spiegate gentilmente?non ho mai capito sto astio....comunque galliani potrebbe anche ridursi un po' le responsabilità...è in età senile ormai,non dico di cacciarlo definitivamente subito ma comunque un cambio generazionale ci vuole sempre in tutte le cose....e Maldini sarebbe la cosa migliore per noi.assolutamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2013)

Perché Galliani da sempre fa tutto lui da solo e sicuramente non può convivere con Paolo ... Tutti quelli che sono in società sono dei lecchini dell antennista , esattamente come lo sono del Nano . Una società in perfetto stile B .. E il male sta proprio li... Una società in cui NON si critica mai il lavoro dei colleghi è destinata a morire .. Vedi Milan , Mediaset ecc ecc ... C'è bisogno di gente giovane , vogliosa e capace ... Se spendi 12 milioni per comprare Matri quando tutto il forum ( quindi immagino tutto il tifo rossonero in quanto il copione qui è alto ) sapeva esattamente che sarebbe stato un disastro sei alla frutta ... Con 12 milioni potevi comprare ben altro !!!! ...

Ma siamo sempre li ...


----------



## robs91 (4 Novembre 2013)

La coppia sciagura Galliani-Allegri deve essere cacciata al più presto.


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Novembre 2013)

chi difende galliani, vuole continuare a fare mercato con raiola, parisi, damiani, bronzetti, che ogni anno portano cessi pazzeschi e fanno sprecare soldi ingolfando il monte ingaggi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2013)

la mia personale classifica della responsabilità di questo disastro è questa : 

*Berlusconi *: primo responsabile , da quando non caccia 1 euro tutto è andato a prostitute.. e sono la bellezza di 10 anni che non mette un budget degno di essere chiamao tale . VENDERE !

*Galliani *: B gli ha dato 5 mila lire per fare la spesa del cenone di capodanno e lui al posto che prendere pane e acqua ha preso una bellissima tovaglia rossa dimenticandosi il cibo . Corresponsabile del disastro attuale... se sento ancora qualcuno dire " e mahhhh quando aveva i soldi comprava i campioni "....e mahhhh se dai anche a me in mano 100 milioni andavo a comprare Strootman ( 15 milioni ) , Tevez ( 11 milioni ) .. un difensore centrale.. almeno 2 terzini ... e mandavo a casa a 100 cessi che rovinano la nostra rosa . 
Detto questo Gallini è al posto numero 2 . CORRESPONSABILE ! 

*Allegri* : Ecco tornando all esempio di prima Aleghèr è il cameriere che doveva imbastire la cena di capodanno ma se Galliani ha comprato la tovaglia al posto che il cibo per far sembrare il tavolo ALMENO una tavola il buon acciuga ha preso la tovalglia l'ha messa al contrario e pure male . Lui fa calcio ( calcio ??? ) con quello che ha ... sappiamo tutti che i giocatori sono quello che sono ma in questo caso non è riuscito in anni TRE a dar la parvenza di una squadra di calcio . CACCIARE !


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Dai forse ci liberiamo di Galliani, sarebbe troppo bello.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Comunque non è facile liberarsi di Galliani, per un aspetto prettamente economico. Si parla di una buonuscita sensazionale, nel caso le proprietà volesse cacciarlo e il Milan in questo momento non credo possa permetterselo. Al contrario si possono ridimensionare i suoi poteri. Questo si.


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque non è facile liberarsi di Galliani, per un aspetto prettamente economico. Si parla di una buonuscita sensazionale,



Prima o poi bisogna darglieli quei soldi quindi...anzi più si va in là più la liquidazione aumenta.


----------



## runner (4 Novembre 2013)

un giorno chissà quando si saprà la verità sul suo ruolo al Milan del Gallo....

a mio avviso lui è quello che avrà pure speso male i pochi soldi, ma nel calcio per prendere certi giocatori ci devono essere tutti i tasselli al posto giusto....


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Prima o poi bisogna darglieli quei soldi quindi...anzi più si va in là più la liquidazione aumenta.



Alcuni dicono che sia bella corposa, ma corposa corposa, ben oltre i 50 mln, almeno secondo i rumors letti e le voci sentite.


----------



## folletto (4 Novembre 2013)

50 mln di :


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Alcuni dicono che sia bella corposa, ma corposa corposa, ben oltre i 50 mln, almeno secondo i rumors letti e le voci sentite.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Novembre 2013)

Sbagliato topic


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2013)

In realtà l'eventuale uscita di Galliani può non transitare dal bilancio societario.

Se il Gallo vantasse un credito verso il Milan, potrebbe rinunciare allo stesso, e farsi pagare da Berlusconi extracontabilmente.

Non proprio limpidissima, come cosa, ma si vede di peggio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In realtà l'eventuale uscita di Galliani può non transitare dal bilancio societario.
> 
> Se il Gallo vantasse un credito verso il Milan, potrebbe rinunciare allo stesso, e farsi pagare da Berlusconi extracontabilmente.
> 
> Non proprio limpidissima, come cosa, ma si vede di peggio.



Illegale. Extracontabilmente cosa intendi? A nero?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In realtà l'eventuale uscita di Galliani può non transitare dal bilancio societario.
> 
> Se il Gallo vantasse un credito verso il Milan, potrebbe rinunciare allo stesso, e farsi pagare da Berlusconi extracontabilmente.
> 
> Non proprio limpidissima, come cosa, ma si vede di peggio.


Aspè non limpidissima oppure illegale??? Perchè sono 2 cose diverse.


----------



## Gekyn (4 Novembre 2013)

Cmq bisogna vedere se negl'anni non abbia già percepito qualcosa...a volte si può chiedere ed ottenere un anticipo per spese personali!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aspè non limpidissima oppure illegale??? Perchè sono 2 cose diverse.



E' illegale, la buonuscita sarebbe il TFR che quindi va a bilancio. L'extracontabilità rasenta il "pagamento a nero".


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' illegale, la buonuscita sarebbe il TFR che quindi va a bilancio. L'extracontabilità rasenta il "pagamento a nero".


Si lo so, però chiedevo a lui perchè è il più esperto.


----------



## AndrasWave (4 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> la mia personale classifica della responsabilità di questo disastro è questa :
> 
> *Berlusconi *: primo responsabile , da quando non caccia 1 euro tutto è andato a prostitute.. e sono la bellezza di 10 anni che non mette un budget degno di essere chiamao tale . VENDERE !



Le responsabilità di Berlusconi per me sono più che altro di dedizione e attenzione al club. Ha trattato il Milan con totale superficialità lasciando la piena gestione a Galliani. Fosse stato lui, in primis, a prendere in mano la baracca a Galliani sarebbe rimasto poco o niente da gestire in ambito finanziario. 
Moratti quando ha smesso di buttare milioni di euro nell'Inter non è stato soggetto a tutto questo astio. Semmai tutti odiano Branca, a maggior ragione oserei dire.
Berlusconi, e qui è la milionesima volta che lo ripeto, non è vero che non mette più soldi da un decennio. Ma tutti i buchi nel bilancio chi gli ha ripianati secondo te? E non stiamo parlando di bruscolini.. Negli ultimi 5 anni 220 milioni. Ti pare poco?
E non andiamo a guardare chi e quanto prendeva in quegli anni altrimenti la cosa è davvero palese. Il Milan tra le top è quella che spende meno per comprare i cartellini ma è tra quelle che ha da sempre il monte ingaggi più alto.
Chi ha fallito, in tutti i sensi nella gestione del Milan, è Galliani.


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Alcuni dicono che sia bella corposa, ma corposa corposa, ben oltre i 50 mln, almeno secondo i rumors letti e le voci sentite.


Qualcuno qua aveva parlato di circa 100 milioni


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Novembre 2013)

trovassero un serio compratore e si levassero dalle palle tutti , i berlusconi , galliani , allegri e i santoni che pagano per fare i medici


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' illegale, la buonuscita sarebbe il TFR che quindi va a bilancio. L'extracontabilità rasenta il "pagamento a nero".



No no. Buonuscita e TFR sono due cose diverse. Dubito fortemente che Galliani abbia un TFR di 100 milioni.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aspè non limpidissima oppure illegale??? Perchè sono 2 cose diverse.



Se la società fosse in crisi non ci sarebbe nulla da obiettare, in realtà.

In continuità aziendale direi che non è elegante (e bisogna vedere anche il FPF come regolerebbe la cosa), ma la novazione tramite accollo è un metodo di estinzione del rapporto obbligatorio espressamente previsto dal codice civile, quindi direi che è assolutamente legale.


----------



## robs91 (4 Novembre 2013)

Comunque mai visto un caos del genere al Milan nell'era berlusconiana.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se la società fosse in crisi non ci sarebbe nulla da obiettare, in realtà.
> 
> In continuità aziendale direi che non è elegante (e bisogna vedere anche il FPF come regolerebbe la cosa), ma la novazione tramite accollo è un metodo di estinzione del rapporto obbligatorio espressamente previsto dal codice civile, quindi direi che è assolutamente legale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Novembre 2013)

Comunque firmerei col sangue per avere Barbie al posto di Fester,ma con ruoli solo amministrativi,e poi un Maldini/Rui Costa/ecc... ad occuparsi di calcio.


----------



## Mithos (4 Novembre 2013)

Quest'altra poi!!!I soldi si sono spesi ma sono stati spesi male...Digli al paparino che i quattrini per il Milan li deve spendere perchè altrimenti sono più buono io ad amministrare il Milan.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2013)

Si beh, andiamoci cauti. Galliani sarà un antennista, ma si muove in aziende da una vita.

A Barbarella dareste in mano, con una laurea in filosofia, i bilanci di una società che fattura centinaia di milioni di euro?


----------



## Snape (4 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si beh, andiamoci cauti. Galliani sarà un antennista, ma si muove in aziende da una vita.
> 
> A Barbarella dareste in mano, con una laurea in filosofia, i bilanci di una società che fattura centinaia di milioni di euro?



Più che altro io metterei galliani per cose come conto economico bilancio eccetera. E maldini come DS, cioè quello che fa acquisti, scova i giovani eccetera


----------



## Beefheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si beh, andiamoci cauti. Galliani sarà un antennista, ma si muove in aziende da una vita



beh, perdonami ma questa è tutt'altro che una garanzia...
Come se la storia d'itaGlia non fosse piena di mega-manager che non fanno altro che far fallire tutto ciò su cui posano lo sguardo... Colaninno, Cimoli, Catania, Prodi... solo per citare alla rinfusa quelli che mi vengono in mente...


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Novembre 2013)

Beefheart ha scritto:


> beh, perdonami ma questa è tutt'altro che una garanzia...
> Come se la storia d'itaGlia non fosse piena di mega-manager che non fanno altro che far fallire tutto ciò su cui posano lo sguardo... Colaninno, Cimoli, Catania, Prodi... solo per citare alla rinfusa quelli che mi vengono in mente...



Non sto dicendo che un imprenditore che non sa di economia ma vive di esperienza sia infallibile.
Sto dicendo che un'imprenditrice senza esperienza e senza basi di economia sia estremamente fallibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo che un imprenditore che non sa di economia ma vive di esperienza sia infallibile.
> Sto dicendo che un'imprenditrice senza esperienza e senza basi di economia sia estremamente fallibile.



Non credo che Barbara si assume la diretta responsabilità delle gestione finanziaria del club, ma credo possa assumere qualcuno ne sappia e che sia a suo agio con una realtà del genere.


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Novembre 2013)

Barbara non vuole prendere il posto di Galliani, secondo me vuole semplicemente che siano altre persone a svolgerne i molteplici ruoli. Ed avrebbe ragione.

Per altro, quando Galliani nell'intervista sottolinea come secondo lui un AD debba occuparsi di tutto, secondo me significa proprio che ha sentito aria di ridimensionamento. Cosa che sarebbe dovuta avvenire già da anni.


----------



## addox (4 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Barbara non vuole prendere il posto di Galliani, secondo me vuole semplicemente che siano altre persone a svolgerne i molteplici ruoli. Ed avrebbe ragione.
> 
> Per altro, quando Galliani nell'intervista sottolinea come secondo lui un AD debba occuparsi di tutto, secondo me significa proprio che ha sentito aria di ridimensionamento. Cosa che sarebbe dovuta avvenire già da anni.



Non soltanto, ma esplicitamente dice di aver accentrato su di se tutto, cosa che è di per se sbagliata.
Ovviamente tutto questo è stata fin qui avallato dalla proprietà, che quindi ne è diretta responsabile. Fa piacere che si inizi ad individuare alcune distorsioni che esistono oggi in società, vedremo se saranno in grado di rimediare.


----------



## AndrasWave (4 Novembre 2013)

Toh, poi guarda caso chi è che sta prendendo le sue difese? Raiola.. Uno che tra bustarelle, tangenti e cene si è fatto la bella vita grazie a Galliani. Qualcuno ci salvi..


----------



## addox (4 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Barbara non vuole prendere il posto di Galliani, secondo me vuole semplicemente che siano altre persone a svolgerne i molteplici ruoli. Ed avrebbe ragione.



.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2013)

Io starei attento ad incensare Barbaba, questa non sa nulla di calcio, nulla di gestione aziendale, vuole solo comandare, inoltre alla fine i soldi li scucirà sempre e solo Marina, che del Milan non gliene può fregare di meno...

Inoltre Galliani ha negli anni intessuto una serie di rapporti che PURTROPPO Maldini non ha...non so nè mi esalto se Galliani se ne va e non mi deprimo se resta: il problema è UNO SOLO: *non ci sono soldi* e senza quelli non vai da nessuna parte c'è poco da fare...


----------



## Doctore (4 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io starei attento ad incensare Barbaba, questa non sa nulla di calcio, nulla di gestione aziendale, vuole solo comandare, inoltre alla fine i soldi li scucirà sempre e solo Marina, che del Milan non gliene può fregare di meno...
> 
> Inoltre Galliani ha negli anni intessuto una serie di rapporti che PURTROPPO Maldini non ha...non so nè mi esalto se Galliani se ne va e non mi deprimo se resta: il problema è UNO SOLO: *non ci sono soldi* e senza quelli non vai da nessuna parte c'è poco da fare...


Infatti la serie di rapporti di galliani guarda che fine ci sta facendo fare...
A mio avviso galliani ha peggiorato i rapporti con altri club visto che è sempre alla ricerca del giocatore in scadenza senza pagare mai un euro di costo del cartellino.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Infatti la serie di rapporti di galliani guarda che fine ci sta facendo fare...
> A mio avviso galliani ha peggiorato i rapporti con altri club visto che è sempre alla ricerca del giocatore in scadenza *senza pagare mai un euro di costo del cartellino*.



Per i rapporti con gli altri club non sappiamo sicuramente è uno dei dirigenti calcistici più noti d'Europa...

Inoltre quelli del PSG saranno felici di aver pagato Thiago Silva solo 40 mln...

e comunque la tua frase che ho evidenziato dimostra che alla fine il problema è sempre la vile pecunia...


----------



## Doctore (4 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per i rapporti con gli altri club non sappiamo sicuramente è uno dei dirigenti calcistici più noti d'Europa...
> 
> Inoltre quelli del PSG saranno felici di aver pagato Thiago Silva solo 40 mln...
> 
> e comunque la tua frase che ho evidenziato dimostra che alla fine il problema è sempre la vile pecunia...


che poi alla fine possiamo fare mercato visto che il prossimo anno non abbiamo ''IL PESO'' del fair play finanziario


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io starei attento ad incensare Barbaba, questa non sa nulla di calcio, nulla di gestione aziendale, vuole solo comandare, inoltre alla fine i soldi li scucirà sempre e solo Marina, che del Milan non gliene può fregare di meno...
> 
> Inoltre Galliani ha negli anni intessuto una serie di rapporti che PURTROPPO Maldini non ha...non so nè mi esalto se Galliani se ne va e non mi deprimo se resta: il problema è UNO SOLO: *non ci sono soldi* e senza quelli non vai da nessuna parte c'è poco da fare...



i soldi ci sono ma vengono spesi male , è il paradosso creato da galliani : la squadra che fattura piu di tutti ma che non ha un euro da spendere


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io starei attento ad incensare Barbaba, questa non sa nulla di calcio, nulla di gestione aziendale, vuole solo comandare, inoltre alla fine i soldi li scucirà sempre e solo Marina, che del Milan non gliene può fregare di meno...
> 
> Inoltre Galliani ha negli anni intessuto una serie di rapporti che PURTROPPO Maldini non ha...non so nè mi esalto se Galliani se ne va e non mi deprimo se resta: il problema è UNO SOLO: *non ci sono soldi* e senza quelli non vai da nessuna parte c'è poco da fare...


Galliani ha rapporti con pochi noti (che siano presidenti di A, procuratori ed intermediari, tutti comunque non disinteressati) ed ha certamente più nemici che amici, nel mondo del calcio, che vanno addirittura ben al di là delle dichiarazioni di facciata. 

Poi, sinceramente, a me sta cosa dell'esperienza come requisito essenziale per andare avanti fa davvero ridere. Bisogna avere il coraggio di cambiare e di rischiare, solo così si migliora. Galliani e il suo modo di lavorare sono ormai sorpassati e controproducenti. Lo si sta vedendo anno dopo anno da troppo tempo ormai.


----------



## Petrecte (4 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per i rapporti con gli altri club non sappiamo sicuramente è uno dei dirigenti calcistici più noti d'Europa...
> 
> Inoltre quelli del PSG saranno felici di aver pagato Thiago Silva solo 40 mln...
> 
> e comunque la tua frase che ho evidenziato dimostra che alla fine il problema è sempre la vile pecunia...



Pecunia che serve a pagare ingaggi pluriennali a cessi mastodontici che non ti leverai mai dal groppone....
Comunque tutta sta storia nasce da fatti conclamati che qui un pò tutti andiamo dicendo da anni,siamo il club che non solo fattura di più in Italia ma anche quello con i ricavi maggiori (fonte Gazzetta),eppure non facciamo mercato,anzi l'azionista di riferimento deve continuamente ripianare,fino allo scorso anno (quest'anno non so) avevamo un monte ingaggi di poco inferiore a quello del Bayern Monaco e parlo di monte ingaggi cioè di quanto costa la rosa a disposizione del mister,tutto questo a chi è dovuto?
Quello che dice Barbarella lo dicamo qui da un sacco di tempo,ovvio che prima o poi il C.E.O. come ama definirsi il geometra debba dare risposte al riguardo.


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Inoltre Galliani ha negli anni intessuto una serie di rapporti che PURTROPPO Maldini non ha.



Guarda che a causa di Galliani ci odiano quasi tutti eh


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i soldi ci sono ma vengono spesi male , è il paradosso creato da galliani : la squadra che fattura piu di tutti ma che non ha un euro da spendere



L'anno scorso il fatturato è aumentato per le cessioni imposte da Berlusca che non ha voluto ripianare....





alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Galliani ha rapporti con pochi noti (che siano presidenti di A, procuratori ed intermediari, tutti comunque non disinteressati) ed ha certamente più nemici che amici, nel mondo del calcio, che vanno addirittura ben al di là delle dichiarazioni di facciata.
> 
> Poi, sinceramente, a me sta cosa dell'esperienza come requisito essenziale per andare avanti fa davvero ridere. Bisogna avere il coraggio di cambiare e di rischiare, solo così si migliora. Galliani e il suo modo di lavorare sono ormai sorpassati e controproducenti. Lo si sta vedendo anno dopo anno da troppo tempo ormai.




Beh no Galliani negli anni ha fatto affari con tutti in Europa: Ajax, Bayern, Real, Barça ecc...sull'esperienza hai ragione...e comunque da sempre è risaputo che Galliani di calcio non sa niente ma Barbara anche meno...




Petrecte ha scritto:


> Pecunia che serve a pagare ingaggi pluriennali a cessi mastodontici che non ti leverai mai dal groppone....
> Comunque tutta sta storia nasce da fatti conclamati che qui un pò tutti andiamo dicendo da anni,siamo il club che non solo fattura di più in Italia ma anche quello con i ricavi maggiori (fonte Gazzetta),eppure non facciamo mercato,anzi l'azionista di riferimento deve continuamente ripianare,fino allo scorso anno (quest'anno non so) avevamo un monte ingaggi di poco inferiore a quello del Bayern Monaco e parlo di monte ingaggi cioè di quanto costa la rosa a disposizione del mister,tutto questo a chi è dovuto?
> Quello che dice Barbarella lo dicamo qui da un sacco di tempo,ovvio che prima o poi il C.E.O. come ama definirsi il geometra debba dare risposte al riguardo.



Sul monte ingaggi pesano anche le tasse ahimè e comunque errori di Galliani ce ne sono stati è vero...ma anche per comprare Gullit Van Basten ecc...gli ingaggi erano altissimi...il problema è che ora cifre alte possono pagarle un po' tutti...e comunque il taglio dei costi quest'anno c'è stato ed anche pesante...

A Galliani semmai c'è da impuatre il depauperamento del valore della rosa e le cessioni eccellenti che però sono state anche richieste dalla proprietà...

Comunque non sto difendendo Galliani Dio me ne scampi...sto solo predicando prudenza...Maldini OK, però Barbara si intende di volatili non di Calcio o di gestioni societarie...


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh no Galliani negli anni ha fatto affari con tutti in Europa: Ajax, Bayern, Real, Barça ecc...sull'esperienza hai ragione...e comunque da sempre è risaputo che Galliani di calcio non sa niente ma Barbara anche meno...


Ha fatto affari attraverso intermediari speculatori quali Bronzetti, Raiola e via dicendo, elementi che pigliano percentuali e che nella maggior parte dei casi ci han rifilato dei bei bidoni.
Barbara di calcio non capisce niente, ma non sarebbe lei a fare mercato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Novembre 2013)

Io ritengo Galliani responsabile dell'attuale situazione tanto quanto Berlusconi. Nel 2007 quando doveva vendere alcuni giocatori per ringiovanire la squadra, non l'ha fatto. Ha portato così a scadenza naturale del contratto giocatori con i quali abbiamo monetizzato ZERO EURO: Seedorf, Gattuso, Ambrosini, Nesta, Dida, Pirlo, Rui Costa e altri che non sto a citare... quando fai così tanti errori, non ricavi un euro dalle cessioni e pensi che il presidente metta soldi di continuo allora hai fallito il tuo compito di AD. Moggi sarà stato poco onesto per altre ragioni, ma ricordo il capolavoro che fece con la cessione di Zidane.
Galliani mosse del genere non riuscirebbe a farle neanche se qualcuno gliele suggerisse. E' un incapace punto e basta, deve andarsene.

Aggiungo: Moggi andava a vedere i giocatori di persona, non si faceva fare le relazioni dai suoi amici procuratori come qualcuno di mia conoscenza.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Ha fatto affari attraverso intermediari speculatori quali Bronzetti, Raiola e via dicendo, elementi che pigliano percentuali e che nella maggior parte dei casi ci han rifilato dei bei bidoni.
> Barbara di calcio non capisce niente, ma non sarebbe lei a fare mercato.



Su questo e sul fatto che ci voglia un uomo di calcio son d'accordissimo il problema è che appunto la proprietà sarà la stessa e forse con Barbara comanderà più Marina di Silvio e si sa che Marina del Milan non gliene frega nulla...la speranza è la cessione oppure una gestione sportiva oculata...

I casini sono cominciati quando Galliani ha preteso di occuparci anche di calcio esautorando l'unico che di calcio un po' ci capiva cioè Braida che come tutti noterete è oramai dasaparecido...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ritengo Galliani responsabile dell'attuale situazione tanto quanto Berlusconi. Nel 2007 quando doveva vendere alcuni giocatori per ringiovanire la squadra, non l'ha fatto. Ha portato così a scadenza naturale del contratto giocatori con i quali abbiamo monetizzato ZERO EURO: Seedorf, Gattuso, Ambrosini, Nesta, Dida, Pirlo, Rui Costa e altri che non sto a citare... quando fai così tanti errori, non ricavi un euro dalle cessioni e pensi che il presidente metta soldi di continuo allora hai fallito il tuo compito di AD. Moggi sarà stato poco onesto per altre ragioni, ma ricordo il capolavoro che fece con la cessione di Zidane.
> Galliani mosse del genere non riuscirebbe a farle neanche se qualcuno gliele suggerisse. E' un incapace punto e basta, deve andarsene.
> 
> Aggiungo: Moggi andava a vedere i giocatori di persona, non si faceva fare le relazioni dai suoi amici procuratori come qualcuno di mia conoscenza.




La sciocchezza più grossa: non aver ceduto Pirlo al Chelsea e poi averlo fatto andare alla Giuve a zero euro!!

Quanto mi fa inca.zzare sta cosa!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La sciocchezza più grossa: non aver ceduto Pirlo al Chelsea e poi averlo fatto andare alla Giuve a zero euro!!
> 
> Quanto mi fa inca.zzare sta cosa!


Ma a parte quello: la ricerca ossessiva di giocatori che probabilmente il meglio di loro l'avevano già dato. Zambrotta, Emerson, Oddo, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho sono solo i primi che mi vengono in mente.


----------



## Beefheart (4 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo che un imprenditore che non sa di economia ma vive di esperienza sia infallibile.
> Sto dicendo che un'imprenditrice senza esperienza e senza basi di economia sia estremamente fallibile.



Tutto quello che vuoi, solamente non perdiamo di vista il concetto che Galliani è tutt'altro che irrinunciabile.
Cappelle, oggettivamente, ne ha fatte. Ne faceva nel pieno dei suoi anni rampanti, figuriamoci ora che ne ha 70.
Se per sostituirlo si aspetta l'infallibile stiamo freschi.


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma a parte quello: la ricerca ossessiva di giocatori che probabilmente il meglio di loro l'avevano già dato. Zambrotta, Emerson, Oddo, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho sono solo i primi che mi vengono in mente.



Va beh, Ronaldinho è un po' come Gilardino, lo volevamo quasi tutti...
Ce la siamo menata con il KA-PA-RO..

Comunque la *****ta più grande resta quella di aver fatto ritirare la squadra in Champions contro il Marsiglia nel '91 a 5 dalla fine perché stavamo perdendo, pena un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, a detta sua questa è l'unica cosa di cui si vergogna.


----------

